# Mt. Hood Oregon - Spinning A Mountain



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

Now that is an impressively clever idea.  Wow.  Oh, and the scenery?  Wow too.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 3, 2013)

SeaBreeze..Thanks for that..it brought back memories.  I used to live about 30 minutes from there and spent a lot of time on the mountain riding, and camping at the many beautiful lakes in the surrounding Mt. Hood National Forest.  My one attempt to learn to ski was a disaster though, except for the handsome, tanned ski instructor with teeth so white he could have been in a tooth paste commercial.  I fell down every three feet down the hill and he was right behind me to pick me up..LOL

I miss the beauty of the mountains in Oregon and Washington.  I lived there when Mt. St. Helens erupted also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2013)

We plan to go camping and see the beauty of Washington in the future.  Oregon was great, but never made it to Mt. Hood.  Poor you and all the people living in Washington when Mt. St. Helens blew...must have been some situation there to deal with!   You're one attempt ahead of me in learning to ski, lol.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

We coulda 'done lunch' if I'd known OG.  I went past Mt St H. not too long after it went up, all the ash etc was still everywhere and everything was grey as far as the eye could see.  That must have been a really much too exciting time to live around there.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 3, 2013)

That mountain blowing was a historical moment I would rather not have experienced.  I had camped and ridden the trails on the mountain many times and the total devastation was unbelievable.  I was skeptical that it would blow because they had been predicting it for many weeks. 

I thought they were just trying to get maximum mileage out of the news stories.  The day it finally blew I had gone to Reno, and just checked into my room when I heard the mountain had erupted. When I got home two days later everything was in chaos, and covered in ash.  More of a royal pain in the a**, than exciting.  The ash went on for many weeks between clean up, and the mountain continuing to burp occasionally and the ash being carried in the wind.  Where I lived the ash was not as bad as in some places where there was a foot or more.

Di, you picked a heck of a time to visit there, I hope you got to enjoy the beauty of the Northwest despite the ash.  Did you get to see  the mountain after it's side had blown off?  I was able to see it from my patio in the distance. 

Here is a short video of the eruption and what the mountain looks like today. 

http://www.today.com/video/today/37207719#37207719


Sorry SB, didn't mean to hijack your thread...but lots of memories here.:hijacked:


----------

